# pale colour



## wombil (31/3/21)

g'day guys, 
my mead ,first one,is a pale lemony colour. Is there some additive to give it that nice amber look ?
tastes ok.


----------



## kadmium (1/4/21)

wombil said:


> g'day guys,
> my mead ,first one,is a pale lemony colour. Is there some additive to give it that nice amber look ?
> tastes ok.


Not really, I mean I guess you could but the question is why?

A more important question to ask would be, how do I get that Amber look consistently? 

Because you are using Honey, it's a natural product and so it will vary from batch to batch. The varieties also play a factor. Using a very light honey like Clover or Orange Blossom vs a dark honey will have some impact.

Try using some black tea in your next batch to add Tanins, and slightly help with the colour. It's a bit hard to alter the colour after the fact without changing the taste as far as I am aware.


----------



## wombil (1/4/21)

Thanks kadmium


----------



## MaggieO (5/4/21)

How much honey did you use with what volume of water? Even a 1.070 OG, about 185g honey per liter, mead should not be pale.


----------

